# Fumehood help and questions



## jwid503 (Dec 4, 2022)

I want to start my journey with refining gold and silver from jewelry using the inquartation method, and I know a fume hood is going to be probably my biggest expense, so I want to start here for safety equipment to gather, so a lil information before I ask for a recommendation, I only plan on melting and inquarting jewelry on a small scale as a hobby, maybe a few ounces of jewelry at a time, what kind of workspace or fumehood would this require? I'm thinking of working outside as opposed to inside because I rent my home and can't be cutting out holes into it for ducting, I am so lost and don't know where to begin... the process seems rather straight forward for the most part but figuring out anything about fume hoods seems to be a pain in the ass... im not very good when it comes to diy projects I don't trust myself to make safety equipment that's intended to protect my life or health, so I'd rather purchase a manufactured hood, something practical for my size of operation and that will keep me safe. Links or websites would be appreciated, links to a specific fume hood would be even more appreciated.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 4, 2022)

jwid503 said:


> . im not very good when it comes to diy projects I don't trust myself to make safety equipment that's intended to protect my life or health, so I'd rather pur


Hey man welcome. And you are singing my song! I'm not handy or very creative. So it's especially challenging for me. On the plus side I feel there's nothing I can't learn. But I just don't excel at it. I'm also wanting to build my own fume hood but money is an issue right now and so buying one is out. And when building one has it's own costs. So let me know if you hear of any DIY simple designs that one such as myself can follow. I mean I understand the set-up but don't know if there other things, small things that only people that have used and built one can suggest to improve in the building of a quality fume hood.


----------



## jwid503 (Dec 5, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> Hey man welcome. And you are singing my song! I'm not handy or very creative. So it's especially challenging for me. On the plus side I feel there's nothing I can't learn. But I just don't excel at it. I'm also wanting to build my own fume hood but money is an issue right now and so buying one is out. And when building one has it's own costs. So let me know if you hear of any DIY simple designs that one such as myself can follow. I mean I understand the set-up but don't know if there other things, small things that only people that have used and built one can suggest to improve in the building of a quality fume hood.


Oh I'm not wanting to build one, I'm wanting to buy one, just hoping someone can point me towards the most practical one for my usage.


----------



## popslab (Dec 6, 2022)

Here is a link to a thread that might help Buying a fume hood


----------

